# Baliza de pablin



## ceindi (Sep 24, 2009)

Saludos amigo paso a paso voy completando circuitos gracias su ayuda este es el tercer circuito que me embarco son las luces de baliza de plablin de la seguiente direccion

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/baliza/index.htm

ya descargue el livewire para hacer la simulacion pero aun me fallan los componentes segun yo lo arme en base al diagrama que tiene pablin y zaz funciono solo que veo que las lamparas no parpadean a un mismo ritmo segun la explicacion de pablin primero parpadea una y luego la otra, si no que van aleatorias y disparejas, otra duda que tengo es que pone  algo asi como representacion de diodos que vienen marcados como 1-2, 3-4, 5-6 y luego una conexion 7 esa no la puse no halle donde, se habla de un integrado el CD40106 que es el que puse en las conexiones 1-2, 3-4, 5,6 ojala me puedan ayudar a poner a punto el circuito desde ya muchas gracias.

Les enexo el circuito creado en el livewire

Anexo el circuito hecho en livewire


----------



## ceindi (Sep 29, 2009)

Que tal amigos reactivando el post para ver si alguien me puede hechar la mano con el diagrama. Desde ya gracias


----------



## malake1999 (Oct 28, 2009)

hola espero poder ayudarte, en el diagrama lo que se puede ver son operacionales que vienen en un mismo integrado, la pata siete del integrado la tienes que poner a masa, o sea conectar al negativo, y la pata uno al positivo para poder alimentar el CI, es un circuito simple, yo tengo por ahi uno con un CI555, devo buscarlo pero obtenes el mismo efecto a traves de la onda cuadrada que genera este integrado. Espero te haya ayudado

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2009)

malake1999 dijo:


> hola *espero poder ayudarte, en el diagrama lo que se puede ver son operacionales* que vienen en un mismo integrado



No lo ayudás en nada mandando fruta de ese calibre!
El CD40106 NO SON OPERACIONALES!!! El CD40106 es un sextuple inversor schmitt-trigger, lo que le permite hacer un oscilador con una red RC en uno de ellos. Los otros inversores solo acondicionan la señal para excitar a los IRF.


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 29, 2009)

Bueno abrí el circuito de livewire y podra simularte, pero realmente dudo que te funcione en la vida real, si te fijas estas cortocircuitando los 12v con la tierra.


----------

